# Unique Cups and Mugs With Side Nooks Where Tiny Animal Sculptures Live



## SeaBreeze (Dec 30, 2020)

I thought these cups were so sweet, more of them in link, with store that sells them. ​











> These 31 Brilliant Mugs Have Small Side Nooks Where Tiny Animal Sculptures Live​



https://www.boredpanda.com/ceramic-mugs-animal-sculptures-side-ap-curiosities/


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 30, 2020)

#2 through 6, and #12, my favourites!

Would love to have a set of these mugs!

So unique and whimsical.

Thanks for posting, SeaBreeze.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 30, 2020)

*i have an ad blocker so i can't access. i guess no cute mugs for me. *


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 30, 2020)

*Sweet!*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 30, 2020)

Just a few images of the artists work, as the article and page is far too long to copy and paste.




















​


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 30, 2020)

i don't know how to turn my ad blocker off so they lost a sale.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 30, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> i don't know how to turn my ad blocker off so they lost a sale.


Nonsense, here is the link to the store. 

https://www.apcuriosities.com/


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 30, 2020)

thank you!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 30, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> thank you!!


You're welcome.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 30, 2020)

aww!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 30, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> aww!!
> View attachment 142463


I know, aren't they to die for!


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 30, 2020)

i may have to get that fishy. he's so cute!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 30, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> i may have to get that fishy. he's so cute!


I agree!


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 30, 2020)

maybe in a couple months. we'll see.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 30, 2020)

I want every last one of 'em! When I checked the site just now, it said they were out of stock of the animal mugs but would have more this coming February, I signed up with my email to be notified when they were back in stock.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 31, 2020)

Ieas all set to order two of them also. Until I saw the price . Alas, no cute mugs for me, but wow, they are so creative and pretty!!!!


----------



## Liberty (Dec 31, 2020)

Thanks for showing us this most unusual website.  I signed up, too!


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2020)

My favorites are 1,3,5,16


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2020)

I love this one


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 31, 2020)

Adorable. I like the giraffe bowls for a tiny potted succulent.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2020)

I like this one too, and the work that's gone into them is appreciated but oh ,  at around $100..$110 a cup... it's just something I would be too scared to use


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 31, 2020)

Here is an interesting video of her and her creation process:
https://www.bowdoinham.com/ap-curiosities-tour


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 31, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Here is an interesting video of her and her creation process:
> https://www.bowdoinham.com/ap-curiosities-tour


Very cool video. How I wish I had the patience for that kind of work. She's very talented but somewhat overpriced even so.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 1, 2021)

Love doing tapestry, this is one of my favourites.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 1, 2021)

Sorry, wrong place, should have been in crafts.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 1, 2021)

I didn't realize the price of these mugs.


----------

